# Difficulty Conceiving after MC



## AprilShowers1

Hey ladies! Sorry for your losses. I had my mc back in October and had a d&c. We have been ttc for about 6 months now with no luck. Is anyone else having trouble conceiving since their mc/d&c? My periods have become regular and I'm getting positive OPK's. I'm just wondering if an actual egg isn't being released or if my hormones are off? Or maybe it's just not meant to be yet. It only took me 2 months to conceive with my first pregnancy. This ttc stuff is emotionaly draining for my hubby and me! 

Note: I have been getting cramping a week before period and get brown spotting a couple days before period starts. Is this a bad thing?


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry my dear.. I know how frustrating it is to go through a loss and then have it take some time.. Have you gone just for a checkup to your doctor to have all of your hormone levels checked?? I actually went before starting TTC... it's a good thing to do to see if there are any red flags. It's pretty easy~ just getting blood drawn- I had it done on cd3 and cd21.. you might want to check with your Ob/gyn to see if they can do that for sure- if for nothing else but peace of mind! 

I hope this next month works for you my dear! :hugs:


----------



## molly27

hi sorry for ur loss.ive had third m/c in january and started trying again 2mths ago as the doctors have started to do tests to c whats wrong. results be bak in couple of weeks. its so frustrating i know how u feel. the first time we got pregnant it took 8mths.second time two mths and third time 14 mths.the first and third time i had d&c.i think it takes a while for your body to get back to normal after a d&c.plus i get cramping a week before period too and you know before ur period even comes that ur not pregnant. its horrible. although sometimes u can still get period symptoms and still be pregnant.but try stay hopeful it'l happen.youve gotten pregnant before so u know u can hun.


----------



## AprilShowers1

Thank you for your responses. Maybe I'll make a doctor's appointment just to have my hormones checked. I'm also going to give up caffeine this month...not sure if it will help or not but worth a try.


----------



## mlyn26

I had m/c last March and ectopic last June and no pregnancy since : (

I hope it happens for us soon xx


----------



## mlyn26

I had m/c last March and ectopic last June and no pregnancy since : (

I hope it happens for us soon xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi hun, it took me ten cycles to fall preg again after a mc. Unfortunately, I lost that one too. :cry:. 
Hopefully this time it wont take so long. 
Good luck!


----------



## nicole515

ive had 2 miscarriages.my first in 2009 and second in 2010.around the same months.me and my husband have beeen ttc since...its very hard on me because i feel like i cant give him anymore kids.everytime i think i might be i end up starting my period..it is emotionally draining...im still heart broken from my miscarriages...im jus hoping that ill get the chance again...and i hoping the same for you as well...good luck


----------



## Mummy of Ange

I had a late miscarriage on Christmas Day (23 weeks) and my periods are still not back to normal so no luck for us yet. xx


----------



## AprilShowers1

Depressing isn't it? You spend your younger years on birth control trying so hard not to get pregnant and then when you go off the pill and want to get pregnant it doesn't happen. I feel like I'm letting my husband down too. I feel like it's my fault that he isn't a father yet. Someday it will happen for all of us....I guess it's just a matter of being patient. I've got a doctor's appointment scheduled for May 10th to make sure my body is back to "normal" since the d and c.


----------



## debzie

I fell pregnant the first month from stopping birth control and had my dd. Again came off birth control and one cycle later pregnant again only to have a mmc. Been trying since and nothing. I get positive opks ovulation pain the lot and well times bding but bfn. I am due for my smear test and so am going to ask some advice when I go for that. I have a friend who is Chinese and she said in the far east when you have miscarried they say it affects your body like a thousand live births. I think this could be very true. x x x


----------



## AprilShowers1

Wow! Well hopefully it's our bodies just taking time to recover and not something permanently wrong. I had a d&C and have read horror stories about scarring and making it harder to conceive. I need to stop reading so much about it because it makes me worry more. I'm also do for a annual check up so I'm going to see what my doctor thinks. Hopefully we all get a bfp soon!


----------



## jenniferttc1

I got pregnant in the very begining of ttc, and miscarried, didn't need a D&C all went away naturally. But I have now been ttc for 14 months since then with no luck:( But just found out I suffer from weak ovulation, my progestrone was only a 6.5 after ovulation. But I get regular periods.


----------



## MrsNicols

Hi, Exactly the same thing is happening to me! SO FRUSTRATING!

Mc last oct , naturally, didnt nbeed D&C and ever since been ttc. I got preg 2nd month ttc after coming off the pill for 7yrs. So v.quickly but mc in oct. 

Everymonth I get positive opks, bbt and take my vitamins and nothing and dont understand why. Me and hubby dont drink or smoke, We have sex week before ovulation and when I get opk we do it twice a day. Im stayin calm etc. hubby gets on top all the time. Dr sent me for tests and they came bk all ok. Progesterone cd21 test was 44 so dr said he was happy with that. Went along for a ultrasound to rule out PCOS and the lady said that i had a nice thick lining. I had 6 small cycts on my dominant ovary but she said they were not big enuf or loads of them to worry about. Hubby has had sperm test fri so waiting for results. 

I thought I was more fertile after mc?my due date was Friday just gone, which was my birthday too. It was soooo hard, thought id be preg by now. . 

Since my miscarriage, i get spotting sometimes up to 6 days before period due, it will come and go, so ive started taking B6 along with vitamins but it makes me ovulate later and makes my period come later which is obviosuly what it is supposed to be doing. I think i have a leutal phase defect but the dr dont seem to think so but how can it be normal to spot 6 days before period, that means lining already coming away! Dr has now said that because i have had all ok results back that they wont do any more investiagtions till another 6 months but i dont want to wait that long. considering going private and seeing a gyno if this carries on. oh well, wait till Tuesday to get results back for hubbys sperm test.


----------



## AprilShowers1

Jennifer, what is the doc doing about your weak ovulation? I'm wondering if that is my issue as well.
I also got pregnant two months after going off the pill. I'm wondering if getting pregnant too soon after the pill can cause mc. I know a lot of people who have had a mc when they got pregnant soon after the pill.


----------



## jenniferttc1

AprilShowers1 said:


> Jennifer, what is the doc doing about your weak ovulation? I'm wondering if that is my issue as well.
> I also got pregnant two months after going off the pill. I'm wondering if getting pregnant too soon after the pill can cause mc. I know a lot of people who have had a mc when they got pregnant soon after the pill.

She is going to be putting me on clomid for 6 months starting in june. Right now we are also doing hubbys sperm test, and I'll be having a HSG done to make sure tubes are not blocked next month right before I start the treatment. I don't think the pill has anything to do with miscarriages, almost all of my friends wasnt on the pill and lost their baby. Within the first trimester, chances of miscarriages are really high, and it just sucks.


----------



## CRC25

well im right there w/ you all...... I m/c in Sept last year of only trying for 2 months and mc after my first ultrasound at 8weeks I miscarried almost a week after seeing its little heartbeat!!! I as well had a DnC and I have been trying since and nothing yet... I too do temps and opk's every month and I ovulate and temp rises and then nothing!! I started spotting 2 days before af arrives since m/c too. I called a fert. spec. and im going for consultation next week so fingers crossed they will do some testing on me and my dh... as my dh already has a child but you never know! Good luck to all you ladies. I feel for all of you and today im on cycle day 27 and 12dpo and got a bfn of course feel af is coming! hope we all can stay strong together. Praying for lots of baby dust for all of us! :)


----------



## AprilShowers1

Sorry to hear that CRC. I've been looking into symptoms of low progesterone and I have self diagnosed myself with that for now but I'm going to talk to the doc next week and hopefully have tests done. Low progesterone can cause miscarriage so I'm wondering if that was the cause. Maybe it's clomid time


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> Sorry to hear that CRC. I've been looking into symptoms of low progesterone and I have self diagnosed myself with that for now but I'm going to talk to the doc next week and hopefully have tests done. Low progesterone can cause miscarriage so I'm wondering if that was the cause. Maybe it's clomid time

Im going to the fert. specialist tom hoping to have some blood work done and get a fresh start! Good luck at the docs next week you will have to let us know how it goes! its crazy how one little thing can mess up the whole system! lol.... I am so ready to be a mommy! :(


----------



## MissBabyFace

I feel the same hun, me and Oh conceived last Sep-Oct 2010, after just 2 months of not trying and not preventing, sadly I miscarried in December. Now me and Oh are trying and I mean REALLY trying and this is the 3rd month and still nothing, so depressing.


----------



## CRC25

MissBabyFace said:


> I feel the same hun, me and Oh conceived last Sep-Oct 2010, after just 2 months of not trying and not preventing, sadly I miscarried in December. Now me and Oh are trying and I mean REALLY trying and this is the 3rd month and still nothing, so depressing.

Im right there w/ ya! me and dh are really trying too! I dont know what else to do??? Im even doing acupuncture and my step daughter keeps telling me she wants me to have a baby and everyone keeps asking like we arent trying! im getting so discouraged! :( We all have to stick together thru this journey!


----------



## AprilShowers1

We are REALLY trying too. I'm even giving up caffeine. I haven't started temping yet though. I'm afraid doing something daily like that might put even more pressure on the hubby. I've done opks and I seem to ovulate right around day 14. But they say that is just the hormone surge but doesn't prove that an egg has actually been released. I think I got pregnant right after the pill b/c my hormones were very normal thanks to the bc. Now that I've been off of it for 10 months my hormones have probably all gone crazy.


----------



## MissBabyFace

CRC25 said:


> MissBabyFace said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same hun, me and Oh conceived last Sep-Oct 2010, after just 2 months of not trying and not preventing, sadly I miscarried in December. Now me and Oh are trying and I mean REALLY trying and this is the 3rd month and still nothing, so depressing.
> 
> Im right there w/ ya! me and dh are really trying too! I dont know what else to do??? Im even doing acupuncture and my step daughter keeps telling me she wants me to have a baby and everyone keeps asking like we arent trying! im getting so discouraged! :( We all have to stick together thru this journey!Click to expand...

I agree! I thought (this is going to sound stupid) after having a miscarriage it would be easier to conceive anyway as it kind of "opened" things up :S.... Hopefully we will both get our baby bumps soon that we so desperately want!!! :happydance:


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> We are REALLY trying too. I'm even giving up caffeine. I haven't started temping yet though. I'm afraid doing something daily like that might put even more pressure on the hubby. I've done opks and I seem to ovulate right around day 14. But they say that is just the hormone surge but doesn't prove that an egg has actually been released. I think I got pregnant right after the pill b/c my hormones were very normal thanks to the bc. Now that I've been off of it for 10 months my hormones have probably all gone crazy.

Trust me I too gave up caffeine... no more sweet teas or cokes for me... havent had pop or anything in almost 2 months!! I only drink water and an occassional gatorade.... what we do to be Mommys!! and i do the opks and the tempting and everything happens right around day 14 and day 15 as usaul but like you said we really dont what happens in there.... Im real nervous im going to the fert. specialist tom morning to try and get a game plan maybe with some testing and then acupuncture on thursday!! ive been doing acupuncture since jan and it has helped me regulate my cycles thank goodness. he says my pulses are ready and strong and I could conceive at anytime!! I sure hope hes right.lol. and I havent been on bc for awhile but I understand where you are coming from. and thats why im going to doc tom to have hormones tested and my sex drive hasnt been right since the m/c in sept either.... its like I dont even think about it like I use too.... I hate it!


----------



## CRC25

MissBabyFace said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissBabyFace said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same hun, me and Oh conceived last Sep-Oct 2010, after just 2 months of not trying and not preventing, sadly I miscarried in December. Now me and Oh are trying and I mean REALLY trying and this is the 3rd month and still nothing, so depressing.
> 
> Im right there w/ ya! me and dh are really trying too! I dont know what else to do??? Im even doing acupuncture and my step daughter keeps telling me she wants me to have a baby and everyone keeps asking like we arent trying! im getting so discouraged! :( We all have to stick together thru this journey!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! I thought (this is going to sound stupid) after having a miscarriage it would be easier to conceive anyway as it kind of "opened" things up :S.... Hopefully we will both get our baby bumps soon that we so desperately want!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

 Yeah you always hear HOW FERTILE you are after a m/c im like right!! Here I am almost 8 months later and nothing but almost 8 af's.... and I understand what you mean b/c its like you have been cleaned out and your all ready to go and then nothing... it only makes it harder! and I too hope that we get our bumps very very soon!!!:happydance:


----------



## CRC25

Well went to Fert. specialist today! Started af last night at 11 pm before bed... which is okay in this case... they did an ultrasound today and ovaries were perfect and uterus too!! she said a lil thin b/c af has started which is completly normal.... so now she asked if i wanted to start the clomid challenge and after dh and I talked we agreed to start clomid.... so I start taking them on cd5 and next week have an ultrasound on friday the 13th and a semen analysis for the dh on friday as well... we are super excited to get this ball rolling... as dh has a little girl who will be 3 in october.... So we are all ready for this to happen!!! so now I wait.... I will also be given a shot to make me ovulate too.. .so they pretty much are controlling everything this month besides the bding!!! which they will tell us when to bd! lol.... so now we just wait for the blood results of mine and then next the semen results after next friday!!!! so the fert. specialist said since im young (25) and that my ovaries had dark spots on them showing that I did indeed have eggs!! so that was a good thing too! lol... so now we wait! hows everyone else doing??? lots and lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## AprilShowers1

Well at least they were willing to help you out. Hopefully the clomid works. Let us know what happens with the blood results. I'm interested to see what my doctor is going to say next week. I'll let you know.


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> Well at least they were willing to help you out. Hopefully the clomid works. Let us know what happens with the blood results. I'm interested to see what my doctor is going to say next week. I'll let you know.

yes I will def. let you know what the results come back. so where are you at in your cycle?? and def have to let me know what your doc. has to say! praying for you! :)


----------



## AprilShowers1

Thanks! I'm praying for you as well. I'm on day 9 so it's the bding time of the month. We'll see how every other day goes. This is my optimistic time of the month so hopefully I won't be let down by another bfn. What day are you on?


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> Thanks! I'm praying for you as well. I'm on day 9 so it's the bding time of the month. We'll see how every other day goes. This is my optimistic time of the month so hopefully I won't be let down by another bfn. What day are you on?

I would rather wait for the big O then the dreaded 2ww. lol.... Thats awesome cd9 already! I am only cd3 today... I start clomid on cd5-9 and then go in next friday the 13th to check on my follicles w/ an ultra sound and for my dh semen analysis... and then they are going to give me a trigger shot to make me O too! lol... so def. wont miss it! lol. at least I hope we dont.... Do you get acupuncture? I started it in Jan. and it has regulated my cyles and I went today and he said that my pulses are strong and ready and he seems to think that it might be my dh b/c he doesnt know why it hasnt happened yet... so guess thats a good thing... im kinda nervous to start taking the clomid :/ Good luck w/ the bding! do you test w/ opks?


----------



## AprilShowers1

Wow, it sounds like you are going to be preggo before you know it. I consistently have a 28 day cycle. I always know what day I'll actually start getting the bad cramps. 4 or 5 days before that I have light spotting. This is why I think something might be going on. I've also put on about 7 or 8 pounds and they won't go away. I'm wondering if there is a hormone or thyroid issue going on. Or I could just be paranoid but I'd rather get it checked out. I wouldn't mind going on clomid. Technicallly we have been trying for a year but we did get pregnant after 2 months of trying but resulted in mc. We didn't start trying again until December so the doc will probably consider it 6 months of trying. Wish my appt. would just get here already!


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> Wow, it sounds like you are going to be preggo before you know it. I consistently have a 28 day cycle. I always know what day I'll actually start getting the bad cramps. 4 or 5 days before that I have light spotting. This is why I think something might be going on. I've also put on about 7 or 8 pounds and they won't go away. I'm wondering if there is a hormone or thyroid issue going on. Or I could just be paranoid but I'd rather get it checked out. I wouldn't mind going on clomid. Technicallly we have been trying for a year but we did get pregnant after 2 months of trying but resulted in mc. We didn't start trying again until December so the doc will probably consider it 6 months of trying. Wish my appt. would just get here already!

Wow we are soo much alike... it took me and dh only taking 2 months to conceive... but sadly miscarrying. and we didnt start trying til Jan after the acupuncture... Dh and I are so ready to be parents! Im just scared b/c my cycles are so regular and im scared that the clomid will mess it up! insurance wont pay for anything w/ infertility. so cant afford to do clomid for too many months so not sure what to do! what do you think? would you try the clomid if you had it this month??


----------



## AprilShowers1

I would definitely try the clomid this month! If you aren't going to use it just send it my way. :) just kidding. How expensive is the clomid? I just realized you are from Ohio. I'm from Cincinnati. I'm in North Carolina now though.


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> I would definitely try the clomid this month! If you aren't going to use it just send it my way. :) just kidding. How expensive is the clomid? I just realized you are from Ohio. I'm from Cincinnati. I'm in North Carolina now though.

The clomid is $21.00 at cvs I read that you can get it at Kroger for $10.00-20.00.... Its not the meds that we cant afford its all the testing and bloodwork we cant afford to do every week :( we have already put out $1000 and we havent even had the last 2 ultrasounds or the semen analysis or the other bloodwork that I have to have... :( Praying that I just get blessed this month! Yes I live in Ohio how cool. did you move to North Carolina?? I live in between dayton and columbus.


----------



## AprilShowers1

Yeah, it's crazy that insurance doesn't cover more! Hopefully we don't have to go through all that but I have a bad feeling that we will. 
I moved to NC b/c I needed a teaching job. My family is still back in Ohio. I'll let you know how Tuesday goes.


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> Yeah, it's crazy that insurance doesn't cover more! Hopefully we don't have to go through all that but I have a bad feeling that we will.
> I moved to NC b/c I needed a teaching job. My family is still back in Ohio. I'll let you know how Tuesday goes.

good luck. let me know how it goes! have a good weekend! starting clomid tom. pray for me! :)


----------



## AprilShowers1

Doctor ended up prescribing me clomid too. I"ll start mine next month. Good luck. Hope it works for you this month.


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> Doctor ended up prescribing me clomid too. I"ll start mine next month. Good luck. Hope it works for you this month.

That is great news! I am so happy for you!! I wish you lots of luck w/ it next cycle... Im not having any side effects yet..Lol. I do bloodwork again on thurs. and u/s on fri to look at follicles and my dh SA. keep in touch. what cycle day are you?


----------



## AprilShowers1

I was wondering if you were having any side effects. I'm glad it is going well so far. I'm on day cd 15. I'll have to make three visits to the doc for blood work starting on cd 3. I'm hoping I get pregnant this month and then don't have to worry about the clomid but we'll see. Maybe the 6th month is a charm! She didn't mention anything to me about doing an ultrasound...just bloodwork. Hmmm. She thinks I'm ovulating though...she's just trying to help us out a bit.


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> I was wondering if you were having any side effects. I'm glad it is going well so far. I'm on day cd 15. I'll have to make three visits to the doc for blood work starting on cd 3. I'm hoping I get pregnant this month and then don't have to worry about the clomid but we'll see. Maybe the 6th month is a charm! She didn't mention anything to me about doing an ultrasound...just bloodwork. Hmmm. She thinks I'm ovulating though...she's just trying to help us out a bit.

Nope not noticing anything different had some aching/ pulling two nights ago. but only last few mins.... other than that... pretty smooth sailing. havent noticed dry cm yet as everyone says clomid causes you to have decreased cm.... so suppose to start taking mucinex tom to help with that. I did bloodwork on cd03 and im doing bloodwork tom on cd10 and going for my us on friday and will discuss what day to give myself the trigger shot... and then bloodwork on cd20 again.... and I pray that it happens for you this month too and you dont have to mess w/ the meds! you better get bding! :happydance: Have you ever heard of IUI? was really thinking about having one... but not sure how long results will take for the SA for my dh to determine if an IUI would be a good thing to try!


----------



## AprilShowers1

How are things going CRC? I'm 6 dpo. I'm feeling very tired today...not sure if it's because it's Monday or if it's because I'm having symptoms. I'll probably test this Friday or Saturday. Hope that Clomid does the trick for you!


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> How are things going CRC? I'm 6 dpo. I'm feeling very tired today...not sure if it's because it's Monday or if it's because I'm having symptoms. I'll probably test this Friday or Saturday. Hope that Clomid does the trick for you!

Hey! Im doing good. I gave myself the trigger shot today. So I will O tom. Im on cd14 today. Wow I cant believe you are 6dpo. Ill be trailing behind you.. I will be 1dpo on Wednesday which would make you 8dpo... do you keep track of your temps or do you test with OPK's??? Im doing both and Im not sure if the shot will mess w/ my temps. I know it will give me false postives on opks and cant test w/ hpt's until 10 days after O. so im getting nervous and excited!!! Praying that you are tired for a good reason!!


----------



## AprilShowers1

I have done opks in the past and I usually got a positive between day 12 and day 14 so I figure I ovulate around the normal time. I haven't tried temping....I think it would make me go crazy. Why do you have to take the trigger shot? Were you not ovulating at all?


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> I have done opks in the past and I usually got a positive between day 12 and day 14 so I figure I ovulate around the normal time. I haven't tried temping....I think it would make me go crazy. Why do you have to take the trigger shot? Were you not ovulating at all?

I was O'ing on my own before but ive been testing and havent got a postive opk yet this cycle... the shot is suppose to make me O but ive yet to get a positve... suppose to have a postive opk by 10pm tonight and if not im suppose to call first thing in morning to let the fs know... i took an hpt to make sure the shot worked and it was def. postive...so now im starting to panic :( dont know if clomid effects the opks or if the shot does....so im going to call first thing and get a game plan.


----------



## AprilShowers1

Any updates? Did you finally ovulate? I got a negative hpt and I'm spotting so I guess I'm out this month. On to Clomid for this next cycle. I hope it works the first time around for both of us.


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> Any updates? Did you finally ovulate? I got a negative hpt and I'm spotting so I guess I'm out this month. On to Clomid for this next cycle. I hope it works the first time around for both of us.

Nothing really. I am 4dpo.. Im having cramping on and off but ive been told its a side effect of clomid... so nothing really... I am going for bloodwork on cd21 which is monday and will get results on tuesday, which they will test my progesterone... so im kinda just waiting! is af due for you already???? :growlmad:


----------



## AprilShowers1

AF is due Wednesday but ever since my d and c I have spotting for up to 5 days before it comes. The spotting is gone for now but I'm still having some cramping. I have cramping between ovulation and my af so I guess the side effect from Clomid won't be anything new for me. :( I hope your progesterone level is good.
When they do your blood work do they give you the results right away or does it take a couple days?


----------



## CRC25

AprilShowers1 said:


> AF is due Wednesday but ever since my d and c I have spotting for up to 5 days before it comes. The spotting is gone for now but I'm still having some cramping. I have cramping between ovulation and my af so I guess the side effect from Clomid won't be anything new for me. :( I hope your progesterone level is good.
> When they do your blood work do they give you the results right away or does it take a couple days?

Yeah after my d and c I get spotting 2 days before my af is due.... never had that before the m/c and d and c... Im sorry that af is on her way :( at least this cycle you are going to try clomid :) Yes, Im praying my progesterone is good and be where it needs to be... Im finally 5dpo today! I usually call the day after the bloodwork and they have the results. I always go first thing in the morning so that the first pick up at compu net my bloodwork gets back to the lab first thing! lol.... Ive got it all planned out! :)


----------



## AprilShowers1

Any updates? I start taking my Clomid this Monday. I also just ordered conceive plus. I'm out of preseed so I thought I'd switch it up. I heard things dry up while on clomid. My sister in law got pregnant her first time using 50 mg of clomid so I hope we have the same luck. Time goes so slow when you are ttc!


----------

